# Would this 2TB drive work on a TiVo HD??



## Scott2323 (Apr 27, 2004)

The last few days I've been looking at TiVo HDs on Ebay. I came across this upgrade in e-bay:220474752169. Has anyone here been able to use a 2TB drive? Thanks,

Scott R.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

AFAIK there is still an issue with the TiVo choking on any partition > 1 TB is size. And with a TiVo HD image, even a 1.5 TB drive will generate a > 1 TB partition. So unless something has changed, a 2 TB drive wouldn't work correctly.

IIRC you can get away with a bigger drive if you start with a TiVo HD XL drive image, but I don't know the limits on that


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> AFAIK there is still an issue with the TiVo choking on any partition > 1 TB is size. And with a TiVo HD image, even a 1.5 TB drive will generate a > 1 TB partition. So unless something has changed, a 2 TB drive wouldn't work correctly.
> 
> IIRC you can get away with a bigger drive if you start with a TiVo HD XL drive image, but I don't know the limits on that


Spike outlines the ways to work around that problem here. I think #3 is the method used by the "Ebay dude". One thing I would be concerned about is whether existing tools (mfstools/mfslive/winmfs) will work with disks constructed with a non-standard expansion method that works around the 1TiB partition limit. Might be worth asking the seller.

[edit: it looks like there are two ebay sellers selling 2TB upgrades: dvr_dude and dreys. I don't know if they are both using the same workaround technique.]


----------

